

Ticketmaster redesign - r7000
http://www.ticketmaster.com/sneakpeek2008

======
yan
You can redress evil fees all you want; they'll still be evil fees.

~~~
delano
Ya, I was hoping the redesign was done by Pearl Jam.

------
Arubis
The site still feels somewhat busy and corporate, but I'll give them credit
for losing the "Tour News" and "Entertainment Guides" sidebars. The sidebars
they have are busy and space-sapping but not quite so bad. I think someone
there's been looking at upcoming.org.

Another site redesign made easier by having a low bar. So it goes.

------
ScottWhigham
Is the OP a troll posting this here? There is no one on earth except TM
employees and investors that like TM.

~~~
r7000
It is a redesign of one of the major e-commerce sites. Is anything related to
an organization that is 'disliked' a troll?

------
defence
ticketmaster won't be bearable until they stop charging 14.00 service fees,
per ticket

------
redorb
at least they got rid of the double search engines,

